# Magic the Gathering



## kstr (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi people, sorry it's been a while since i've posted.

I was just wondering if anyone played this game? I played it for a while about 4 years ago and really want to get back into it. But since it's been a while since i have i know nobody that plays it anymore and i'm very rusty on the rules. So basically is there anyone out there, preferably in the london area, that is willing to get together and have a few games? Also if anyone knows of any places where players gather and have games in london i'd be very grateful to know.

-kstr


----------



## Quokka (Mar 26, 2005)

I played Magic with friends, many years ago then about a year ago i started playing it again online. I've stopped playing it now but it was alot of fun, theres always heaps of people, different game types and although ppl play in the beginers room with all sorts of decks its easy enough to find games at any level. The big draw back is the same as in real life i suppose, Its just too tempting to keep spending money to buy new cards, especially with all the new series that get released.


----------

